# Betta Watercolor/Acrylic



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

My Phycondrias (Phy) on canvas =)


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

That looks beautiful! Great work!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

wow that's awesome!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you! I plan to work with some digital ideas later when life isn't so busy. I've seen some great stuff on here and feel really inspired ^^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice love it !


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That is amazing!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you all so very much!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, wow! You could make a lot of money doing commissions. I tried painting a betta once. Magically morphed into a guppy. 0_o


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> Oh, wow! You could make a lot of money doing commissions. I tried painting a betta once. Magically morphed into a guppy. 0_o


Haha, I sometimes think about it, cuz I could try doing some digitally too, just after work (and lately dealing with the 100% water changes cuz he's healing his fins right now) I'm usually worn out. Maybe I could think of a weekend giveaway or something. 

Thank you very much for the kind words though ^^


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Shrimpsta said:


> I love it!



Thank you ^^


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh wow, it's so good!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Oh wow, it's so good!!!


Thank you very much =D


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Woooow!!!! You're talented!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanky you!! =D Glad people still look at this.


----------

